# One more look at lift by a silly bugger



## Kirkhill (20 Oct 2005)

Just for fun:

Instead of the JSS/BHS/C130/C27/CH-47 wish list here's another

2 Floating Warehouses (BHS) (38,000 dwt)
3 AORs (35,000 dwt)
3 Ice strengthened Muti-Role Vessels (Command/Company Transport/DART -3,000 DWT) - Halifax
3 JHSV High Speed Vessels (Company Transport/DART - 605 dwt) - Esquimalt

3 C-17 (Domestic DART -77 dwt) Trenton
12 C-130J-30 (Tankers and Personnel - 22 dwt) Dispersed with C27Js and CH-47s
24 C27J (Cargo and Personnel/SAR - 10 dwt) Dispersed 
24 CH-47F (Cargo   and Personnel / SAR - 11 dwt) Dispersed

Total capital cost - 4.7 BCAD
Through-life (including capital)   - 14 BCAD
Annualized cost - 20 years - 700 MCAD

Defence Budget - 12 BCAD
Lift Budget = 6%

Prepare to fire......

But before you do:

Why do we need the same fleet on the west coast as the east coast when we have two different environments and the west can't get access to the arctic without going through international waters?

I know some of the specs are all you would like - 12 knot AOR for example - on the other hand - in the words of our once fearless leader - what's a few (hundred) million here or there.

It is just the concept of splitting up platforms into smaller, handier units that generate more flexibility.

Fire....... ;D


----------

